# Visit to Florida



## Aquila (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello everybody
I will be in Miami Fl from tomorrow (11/8) for one week.
May be somebody from Florida will be so kind to invite me to look there bees and farm?
I will be grateful for such option. I will have a car and some spare time there and will be happy to speak around beekeeping with other beekeepers.

Thanks
Just in case my phone # 2014563011


----------

